# Post whoring new stuff



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NICE


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

sexy


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thanks!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

damn man those are some very very nice colors. Must look kick ass in your tank


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice khuz! That secale is pretty sweet. So how hard has the sps bug bitten yet?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

not hard yet, only have a couple pieces lol, trying to resist


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice additions!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

holy sh*t! that top one is amazing lookin. i love its color. nice man.

J-Rod


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they look amazing

looks over at my sw tank


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

thats dope!


----------

